# WoW Modelviewer Runtime Error



## Bentok (16. Juli 2008)

Seid gegrüßt liebe Comm...

Also ich bin jetzt schon seid einiger Zeit dabei, mit dem MW zu arbeiten.
Eines ach so schönen Tages kam ich auf die Idee, mir mal die Schusswaffen aus WoW
genauer zu betrachten.

Die erste Schusswaffe sieht schlicht aus...
Die zweite Schusswaffe sieht au net soooo aus...
Mal schauen was die dritte so hergibt....

Und dann passiert es...*BAAM*  
Fehlermeldung: "Runtime Error"

Ich habe ne ältereVersion dieses prorammes ausprobiert, ich habe das neueste gehabt und neuinstalliert aber jedes mal das gleiche..
Kann mir diesbezüglich jemand helfen?

PS:Ja ich hab gegoogelt bzw SF benutzt

Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Kann mir denn wirklich NIEMAND helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schniff* ?

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Thirteen (2. Dezember 2008)

mist ich rbauch auch hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (2. Dezember 2008)

Der ModelViewer funktioniert afaik im Moment nicht, da er mit WotLK inkompatibel ist.


----------



## LifeTeam (13. Dezember 2008)

Und warum sind dann bereits WotLK NPCS's,Raasen etc. in dem Tool bereits implementiert?
Bin da kein Profi,ich frage halt nur^^

Liebe Grüße


----------



## x3n0n (14. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung, bin kein Entwickler, steht aber bestimmt im Forum auf www.wowmodelviewer.org, falls es dich interessiert.


----------



## Ogil (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja - funktioniert das Tool nicht so, dass es die vorhandenen Modelle aus der WoW-Installation ausliest? Dann ist ja logisch, dass es alles sieht - aber wenn z.B. im Format Aenderungen vorgenommen wurden, dann kann es halt zu Problemen kommen...


----------

